# Is security a problem in Cyprus?



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello to all,

Like many others I'm looking to relocate to, or near to, Paphos - I'm actually visiting next week to view a selection of property.
Having read many of the very informative posts and replies most of my questions have been answered one way or another. However I have not seen any mention regards security, or the need for it. So can somebody please enlighten me - is security (either personal or residential property) an issue that I need to consider?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on the area you choose to live in as to how important security is. 
Break ins are on the increase in areas such as Peyia as there as so many properies which are empty a lot of the time. Unfortunately since the economic crisis when so many Eastern Europeans who worked on the construction sites were laid off the rate of crime has risen although it is still low compared to many other countries.
We recently has new, stronger locks put on all our windows and doors although the village we live in has relatively few break ins. It can never hurt to take a few precautions.


----------



## artcyprus (Aug 5, 2011)

Veronica said:


> It depends on the area you choose to live in as to how important security is.
> Break ins are on the increase in areas such as Peyia as there as so many properies which are empty a lot of the time. Unfortunately since the economic crisis when so many Eastern Europeans who worked on the construction sites were laid off the rate of crime has risen although it is still low compared to many other countries.
> We recently has new, stronger locks put on all our windows and doors although the village we live in has relatively few break ins. It can never hurt to take a few precautions.


Veronica you seem to be suggesting Eastern Europeans are responsible for increased crime in Cyprus. Could I suggest you change your post, partly because that assertion is wrong, but mainly because you need to avoid accusations of racism.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

artcyprus said:


> Veronica you seem to be suggesting Eastern Europeans are responsible for increased crime in Cyprus. Could I suggest you change your post, partly because that assertion is wrong, but mainly because you need to avoid accusations of racism.


What I am saying is because of the large number of construction workers who have lost their jobs there are many unemployed who do not want to return to their own countries and can't get any benefits so they resort to crime. The facts speak for themselves when you see crime reports. 
It is very rarely that burglaries etc are committed by Cypriots, most of these crimes are committed by Eastern Europeans whether you like that fact or not. 
This is simply because for many years the developers encouraged Eastern european workers to come here because they would work for a lot less money than Cypriots and do jobs that Cypriots are not willing to do. Then they just discarded them when they were no longer wanted but so often the developers didn't pay social insurance for their workers so they did not qualify for unemployment benefits. 
However that does not mean that I am saying it is only Eastern Europeans, unfortunately I have to admit that there are some committed by British expats who find themselves strapped for cash. Also Syrian and other middle eastern people and Pontiacs.
The main point though that I am trying to make is that over the last few years crime has risen as a result of the large number of foreigners now living in Cyprus.
Crimes such as burglary were very rare before the influx of so many foreigners. When I first came here burglaries were very rare as Cypriots don't break into peoples houses. You could leave your doors unlocked and know that no one would break in. You could leave your car parked with its doors unlocked and the key in the ignition while you went into a shop, you wouldn't do that now.
However, all of that having been said, Cyprus still has a lower crime rate than many other countries and I still feel safer here than I would in any large city in the UK.


----------



## artcyprus (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, you stick to your guns on this one if you want, and I am sure you will find plenty who will agree with you. 

However, personally I think it is a very problematic thing to pin crime on to a particular group in society, particularly a specific ethnic group. Most crime is committed by men, or the under 30s, so why not flag up that as an important factor, instead of a ethnic one? Have you statistics to say most crime in Cyprus is not committed by Cypriots? If you have it would help if you cited it in replies on topics like this one, and if not, is this just a subjective personal view? If it is just a subjective view then I just think you have to be careful about saying things like this.

Having said that, I am not interested in a discussion on this matter, I was just letting you know your reply to Rema could be interpreted in a very negative way that I know I personally wouldn't want, but you have to make your own decisions on this type of thing.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

OK thanks but my question was more about the instance of crime such as burglaries and muggings and the like - I'm not particularly concerned with the status of the perpetrator.

To be specific, do I need a household alarm system, gates or a walled enclosure or is a more open plan arrangement to the property going to be OK these days? Alternatively are there any areas to be avoided?

Clearly one should take all reasonable precautions to be safe wherever you are but I don't want to feel like I'm living in my own prison. That would defeat the reason for relocating.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> OK thanks but my question was more about the instance of crime such as burglaries and muggings and the like - I'm not particularly concerned with the status of the perpetrator.
> 
> To be specific, do I need a household alarm system, gates or a walled enclosure or is a more open plan arrangement to the property going to be OK these days? Alternatively are there any areas to be avoided?
> 
> Clearly one should take all reasonable precautions to be safe wherever you are but I don't want to feel like I'm living in my own prison. That would defeat the reason for relocating.


You certainly do not need high walls and gates. Just decent locks on doors and windows is ample protection.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Rema, you definitely don't need extra security as you mentioned. As long as you lock doors and windows and perhaps have a motion sensor or a dog for example it should be enough. There haven't been any bold or violent crimes in the Paphos area in homes - mainly just burglaries (by all nationalities - even Cypriots). 

I just wouldn't walk alone late at night in certain parts of Kato Paphos or alone in dark areas/on the beach etc. Just basic common sense things as a woman. 

But like Veronica says, crime is lower than many other countries.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I suppose if someone wants to break in, then they will. Any and all precautions can be bypassed. I've always thoughts that the idea was to make your property secure enough to persuade a potential burglar to chance his/her arm elsewhere. The thought of high walls, gates, and the like (and I've always had a real dislike of the whole idea of gated communities) would make me live elsewhere. Personally we intend to be alert to security without allowing it to be all-consuming.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

But a nice German Shepherd or a Rotweiler will give most burglers cold feet, even in hot Cyprus


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Which country are you comparing Cyprus with?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Which country are you comparing Cyprus with?


Not really trying to make any comparison at all, just wanted to understand how those living in the area felt about personal safety and the such. Do people think it's a problem or not and what are the typical measures one would take to safeguard oneself and property in, say, Paphos.

FYI though I am from Abu Dhabi where we have an exceptionally low level of crime, at least against the person that is. There are breakins reported from time to time usually concerning villas that have been unoccupied for a while. Then there is the occasional argument between people that turns ugly and results in a serious problem but extreemly little in the way of problems for everyday living.
In fact I don't think there is a single street in Abu Dhabi where it would not be safe to walk in the dead of night - maybe something to do with the strict rules regarding alcohol - and yes, before you ask, it is freely available out here!

Mind you we do lock our doors at home and on the car - don't want to tempt fate!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Location is another issue to consider in all countries. We live, but only for a few more weeks, in Bexhill on the Sussex coast and it must be one of the safest places we have ever lived in. I am happy for my wife to walk back from seeing friends at any time of the day or night (which doesn't stop her ringing me to pick her up), but four miles away in Hastings the situation is very different. Neither of us would be comfortable walking around after dark in the town centre, for example, and neither would many of our friends. Four miles - and a different universe. I am sure lots of places are like that.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> Location is another issue to consider in all countries. We live, but only for a few more weeks, in Bexhill on the Sussex coast and it must be one of the safest places we have ever lived in. I am happy for my wife to walk back from seeing friends at any time of the day or night (which doesn't stop her ringing me to pick her up), but four miles away in Hastings the situation is very different. Neither of us would be comfortable walking around after dark in the town centre, for example, and neither would many of our friends. Four miles - and a different universe. I am sure lots of places are like that.



It seems to be pretty much the same here, some areas seem to get targeted then the culprits get caught and things settle down again.

Villages seem to have the least crime and just about everyone abandons their car with the keys in the ignition while visiting the local shop in ours.

In the small towns they lock the cars and close the windows though.

Apparently in a couple of supermarkets in Paphos there are a couple of small gangs targeting shoppers at the moment, you get distracted, get to the checkout and find your purse/wallet is missing.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How sad to hear of crime like this. I've not lived on Cyprus since the late 80s in Paphos and house break ins were... unheard of. 

I remember pulling up outside of Aces bar one winter night (is that still there?) and locking the car, George who new me by then said "Hey Rob, we don't lock the cars in winter, only in summer when the tourists arrive".

Lovely island, lovely people.


----------

